# Kindle vs. Tablet?



## Joe Paul Jr.

Apple is about to announce its new tablet-style computer. Here's my question, one Kindle-holic to so many others: If the new Apple Tablet (or whatever it ends up being called) has the size and portability of the Kindle, convenient apps to buy books, PLUS all the features of a decent laptop computer or I-Phone (minus the ability to make phone calls), would you consider moving your e-book habit- entirely or maybe just a little- away from Kindle and onto such a device? In the end, it really comes down to two questions: 1) how important is e-ink, and 2)how important is owning a device solely dedicated to reading e-books?

Myself, I'm not sure of the answers. Here's how I'm leaning, though: I definitely don't see myself giving up on the Kindle, as there's something elegant about a device that doesn't do a million things but instead performs a few tasks well. But... a portable tablet, that feels about the same as the Kindle in one's hand, lets you see a book's cover in color, sports excellent black/white contrast on a novel's pages of text (sometimes a challenge for the K2 to accomplish), all while presenting an array of booksellers, not just Amazon... I don't know. And I'm just talking about the tablet's e-book capabilities.

If I have to venture a prediction, I'd say that I'm probably going to buy one of these new Apple Tablets, enjoy it for a variety of uses, but when it comes to e-books, I'll alternate between that and the Kindle. Time will tell if my prediction is correct.

Joe
http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## drenee

I seriously doubt there will be anything about the tablet that will tempt me to even try it.  
I'm very very happy with the functionality of my Kindle.  I love that it lets me read my books 
and I'm not tempted to do anything else on it.  
deb


----------



## David Derrico

I think that if it doesn't have e-Ink, it's not really an eBook reader, but more of a laptop/netbook. I don't really see it as that much of a competitor. But that's just me. I can't really see reading books on a backlit LCD screen. (Also, the battery will last hours instead of weeks.) Oh, and it will likely cost several times more than the K2.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## webhill

as a long-standing mac evangelist, i'm drooling over the tablet, but worried about what it means for the kindle! I just read this:
http://mashable.com/2010/01/20/amazon-bumps-kindle-royalty-cut/
I'm not sure what to make of it. I'd hoped that the kindle app would be ported to the iSlate or whatever it's called but it is sounding more and more unlikely to me.


----------



## Selcien

I can't actually move away from the Kindle since I already have... but anyway, if it had something like a Pixel Qi screen then it would be tempting, but I'd likely skip it because I imagine that it would cost more than I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Rhiathame

I don't think that I would move from my Kindle to a tablet and here are the reasons why:

1. I have a hard enough time not checking my email constantly on my softphone and if my ebook reader had Outlook I would never get away from it.

2. I can only imagine the tablet having a somewhat traditional screen (I may be wrong and I accept that) which means backlit. That would make it harder on my eyes and more difficult for me to read at night when my DH is trying to go to sleep. He has no problems ignoring my little book light but a back lit computer screen gives off a lot more light.

3. I would be more nervous about using it in the tub.

4. It has been my experience that the more things something can do, the more heat it cranks out. Even my softphone puts out a noticable amount of heat. I don't want that with my ebook reader. Now once again, I may be wrong about the Apple tablet.


----------



## ak rain

battery issues?  

I can see replacing my laptop but not my kindle
Sylvia


----------



## Rasputina

I already use my iphone almost exclusively for reading ebooks anyway. So it wouldn't really be a move from kindle to tablet. My number one issue with e-ink is the crappy contrast. As someone who hates and rarely reads mass market paperbacks I don't want an ereader that mimics that experience. I want one that mimics hardcovers. You know good contrast between the white paper and the black font. Even though I do actually read more with black background and white font. I hate greyscale. I love being able to see the bookcovers and pictures in color. The tablet will hopefully be wonderful for magazines too. I agree with the previous poster that it will hopefully be a laptop replacement. Since I haven't replaced my windows laptop with a mac yet this would be perfect. 

My biggest issue is justifying buying the tablet when I already have my iphone. But I sure do want it.


----------



## ElaineOK

If Apple has a fully functional tablet computer coming in at 10 ounces, Steve Jobs really is a magician.  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## VictoriaP

E-ink or an upgraded equivalent is essential.  I hate reading on a backlit screen.  

We'll have an Apple tablet, I'm certain of it.  Possibly two-depending on whether or not we decide to keep one "real" laptop for the ease of a keyboard, since we never ever use the stupid things on a hard surface, so plugging in a keyboard is a no go.  But really, it will be a netbook equivalent; it won't replace my Kindle until it has a screen that I can actually read on without eyestrain for a similar length of time, has the same battery life, and weighs just as little.

I do think this has a very targeted market.  There's plenty of people out there who prefer an all-in-one device.  I'm just not necessarily one of them.


----------



## Thumper

I am such a toy whor3 that I am going to be sorely tempted if the Tablet is half of what the rumors say it will be. Won't matter that it might be impractical, I will WANT.

Won't BUY it, necessarily, but will want...


----------



## ElaineOK

There may well be an Apple tablet in this house before too long, but it won't be replacing Kindle unless it is easy on the eyes and weighs less than 11 ounces -- and I don't see that happening.

The iSlate may be the most wondrous thing since sliced bread, but it won't replace my car, my toaster or my Kindle.

Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## carlobee

That is why I am kind of eager for Apple's January 27 Event.


----------



## emmiline

I totally agree with your comment joe about having something that can only do a few things well rather that a device that can do a bunch of things ok.  I don't see myself giving up my kindle at all.  I don't have good eyes and reading on my iPod or my laptop hurts my eyes. I would never give up the e-ink.  If i need to check my email, i use my laptop.  If i need to make a call, i use my phone.  As for reading, i will stick with my Lailani. (that's my kindle's name  )
~Emmy


----------



## kwajkat

I don't see the tablet replacing the kindle, they are two different animals. Like the itouch, the tablet is best for games, movies, music etc.  Yes I do like seeing my book covers in color and if I have a book with illustrations, the tablet would top the kindle but that is the only reason. I do like the B&N app update with the catagories and hope Amazon does something similar.

The kindle is tops for reading in my book as I find reading on anything other than a kindle to be hard on my eyes. I can read for hours on my K1 and not have any problems and only about 15-20 minutes on itouch or pc.  I might be tempted to get the tablet depending on it's specs and I will probably upgrade my K1 to a newer model kindle hopefully later this year


----------



## jason10mm

TOTALLY different markets. Pricing will be much higher, battery life much shorter, and portability much less. Not to mention the greatly increased possibility of theft (ipad/islates/whatever are gonna be the #1 targeted personal electronic item, I bet) and a greatly reduced ability to waterproof it due to the touch interface.

The Kindle is a passable attempt to replicate the pros of a book while minimizing the cons and I suspect the gap will close with each generation. The apple tablet is more of a mini-laptop/netbook replacement that has e-reader functionality, just like EVERY netbook/laptop has today.

If it has a processor speed to rival the intel atom, a better resolution than most netbooks, and a decent battery life (5+ hours) I'll probably look into one as a replacement for my broken netbook for couch/bed web surfing and travel PC access when the iphone is just a wee bit small or slow. But really, all touch screen interfaces have repeatedly let me down for gaming and rapid typing, so if there is not at least an option for a BT mouse/keyboard and some serious word processing/spreadsheet programs, it won't be anything other than a giant itouch toy.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Thumper said:


> I am such a toy whor3 that I am going to be sorely tempted if the Tablet is half of what the rumors say it will be. Won't matter that it might be impractical, I will WANT.
> 
> Won't BUY it, necessarily, but will want...


Me too.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

I enjoyed all the thoughtful comments and array of opinions since posting my query last night-- thanks!

I think the portability of the Tablet (or Slate, or whatever) will help it make inroads in the e-book market in ways that still somewhat clunky laptops haven't. It seems clear we'll be able to curl up with the Tablet in much the same way as the Kindle. After all, many people- even Kindle owners- really took to using the Kindle apps on their I-Phones to do some e-book reading. And that was with a tiny phone screen. Once the Tablet offers a more realistic-sized screen for reading (yet still on a portable device), I think e-book reading on such a device will really take off. Also keep in mind that there will be a huge movement to make magazines and newspapers look great on the Tablet, too.

I still love my Kindle overall (heck, I even started a blog about it), like but don't necessarily love e-ink, but absolutely love my K2's long battery life and always cool-to-the-touch quality. So, yeah, I think my previous prediction still stands... I'll keep using my K2, but alternate it with the Tablet here and there. Assuming, ahem, that the tablet isn't hugely expensive.

Joe
http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## Anju 

I would get the tablet, depending on affordability, for computer stuff.  Kindle is for reading


----------



## pawsplus

Well, the sucker's gonna cost $700-800.  So, uh, no thanks!

I have a laptop.  I have a Kindle. I'm good.


----------



## DailyLunatic

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Apple is about to announce its new tablet-style computer. Here's my question, one Kindle-holic to so many others: If the new Apple Tablet (or whatever it ends up being called) has the size and portability of the Kindle, convenient apps to buy books, PLUS all the features of a decent laptop computer or I-Phone (minus the ability to make phone calls), would you consider moving your e-book habit- entirely or maybe just a little- away from Kindle and onto such a device? In the end, it really comes down to two questions: 1) how important is e-ink, and 2)how important is owning a device solely dedicated to reading e-books?


You forgot 3) Battery life., 4) Heat buildup...

E-paper, battery life, and size/portability are (in my opinion) all three *equal* deal breakers in a e-reader. Otherwise its not an e-reader, its a laptop/tablet that can read books. Not even close to the same thing.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## G. Henkel

Couldn't have said it better myself, DailyLunatic. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Shastastan

Lot's of stuff already said about e-ink.  Dittos to that and I don't understand why some folks have problems with the contrast at all.
  Sorry, but I don't think the size will be better, let alone close, to the Kindle portability--at least the K2's and Ki's.  With the battery weight and other hardware necessary to give it the netbook features, it will have to be a lot heavier and thicker as well.  Won't that make it harder to hold?  I just bought a $280 netbook and it weighs 2.4 lbs.  There may be lighter netbooks out there, but if you want to go smaller, you might as well just use an iphone.  I do think that technology will improve in the future and that "tablets" will eventually be smaller and lighter than the current Kindles.  Of course that might make the future Kindles lighter as well.


----------



## kevindorsey

Will need the tablet in my hands before making any sort of judgment.  I'm not a fan of Apple computers though, just can't get used to something like that.


----------



## cheerio

drenee said:


> I seriously doubt there will be anything about the tablet that will tempt me to even try it.
> I'm very very happy with the functionality of my Kindle. I love that it lets me read my books
> and I'm not tempted to do anything else on it.
> deb


me either, i am happy with what i have


----------



## Lee

According to what I've been reading in the NYTimes, the books that will be available on the Apple slate will be significantly more expensive than Kindle books.  Apparently Apple will not be offering books for 9.99 the way Amazon does.  Publishers are loving Apple because they hate it that Amazon is getting customers accustomed to only paying 9.99.  But it seems to me that this will be a dealbreaker for a lot of people.  I loved the idea of e-books and wanted a Rocket badly, but I never bought one because they were charging full hardcover price for the e-books.  The reason the Kindle is a success is because Bezos realized that people won't pay full price for e-books.  If Apple is going to charge what the publishers want to get (i.e. full hardcover price), then I don't think they're going to make a lot of e-book sales, no matter how snazzy the device is.


----------



## Esther

I am looking forward to seeing this Apple product.  I will totally buy it if I can load it up with the hundreds of pdf journal articles I use for work and read them, search them, highlight them the way I can paper, etc.  I've stacks and stacks of them in my office and I would love to rid myself of these stacks.  I would love this especially if I could search them, organize them etc.  Also, color is a must since most articles have color figures.  I've tried to load the Kindle up with a few of my pdfs, and it is just not up to the job.  This could be a boon to the academic world.  I would still keep my kindle for my personal reading however.  This is a really interesting time right now, since no one really knows how this is all going to play out.


----------



## loca

kevindorsey said:


> Will need the tablet in my hands before making any sort of judgment. I'm not a fan of Apple computers though, just can't get used to something like that.


I think it will be an interesting comparison, I would love to play around with it for a bit.


----------



## vsch

My DS, who is at school in Boston, says that he is hearing that Apple has a deal with text book publishers and that Apple is trying to meet the academic need where the DX seriously failed.

I have a picture that has been floating around, not sure if it's a legit Apple tablet image so i won't post it...but if it is...it's really cool.

I hope if they are targeting college students that the publishers will see the need for sellling the books less than the DTB. College students could really use a break on textbook costs.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

The cool thing will be that magazines and newspapers will look more like magazines and newspapers on the new Apple Tablet/Slate, as well as similar devices that will follow in its wake. Right now Kindle can only offer readable text from such publications, and none of the design/flair that adds to their flavor and readability. It would be really neat to get a Time Magazine delivered to my Tablet every week that LOOKS like Time Magazine, not just a succession of articles. But if you only use your Kindle for books, this may not excite you.

Joe

http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## KindleChickie

I am a member of macrumors.com and they have a picture of the face bezel of the new mac tablet.  If it is true, it will look like a 10 in iPhone/iPod Touch that is flattened out (meaning slimmer).  

I will most certainly get the tablet.  Dont know if it will completely replace my Kindle, probably not.  But hopefully it will replace my laptop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleChickie said:


> I am a member of macrumors.com and they have a picture of the face bezel of the new mac tablet. If it is true, it will look like a 10 in iPhone/iPod Touch that is flattened out (meaning slimmer).


Wondering. . . . . . .if it _looks_ like a big iPod Touch, will it run the same OS as the iPod Touch and will it, therefor, be able to run the Kindle iPod/iPhone app?

Not likely to buy it either way. . . . . .just wondering. . . . . . . .


----------



## Hoosiermama

I wouldn't get one to replace my Kindle. I just got it at Christmas and am still in the honeymoon phase  . Regardless, from what I've read, the tablet will be around $1,000, and right now I can't justify that. The K2 works just fine for me--I wanted something to replace buying paper books, and the K2 does that very well. I find that the K2's screen is much easier on my eyes than paper books and I would be concerned with how the tablet would be, if it's not the e-ink technology that the K2 has.

I also find that I can get distracted easily, and if I had something that allowed me to multitask, I'd read a page, play, read a page, play...and never get a book read! 

If/when I need to replace my home computer, I might consider it...but I don't need the portability. I can surf the web on my phone and access email if I need to.


----------



## Shastastan

vsch said:


> My DS, who is at school in Boston, says that he is hearing that Apple has a deal with text book publishers and that Apple is trying to meet the academic need where the DX seriously failed.
> 
> I have a picture that has been floating around, not sure if it's a legit Apple tablet image so i won't post it...but if it is...it's really cool.
> 
> I hope if they are targeting college students that the publishers will see the need for sellling the books less than the DTB. College students could really use a break on textbook costs.


Now to me, this really makes sense. With the color, etc. you could have science books on it. Cutting the cost would be a big help to the college students, but as someone else said, the publishers may not want to go along.


----------



## pidgeon92

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wondering. . . . . . .if it _looks_ like a big iPod Touch, will it run the same OS as the iPod Touch and will it, therefor, be able to run the Kindle iPod/iPhone app?


While they will continue to call it OS X, as they do with both the desktop and iPhone, it will be a different system that is specific to the device.

I have no doubt that an Amazon app will be available for it soon. And a B&N app. And another version of Stanza.


----------



## KindleChickie

Pidgeon, I wish I had your faith.  I am still waiting on the Mac version of the Kindle reader...


----------



## pidgeon92

^^^ Me too. It's a matter of economics. The installed base of iPod/iPhone users is significantly higher than Mac users.

I don't think I will ever use the desktop app, except to perhaps check the quality of the sample before buying.


----------



## Atunah

If I am interested in reading books, which for me is the primary function of an e- reader, then only one thing really matters to me. I can drool over a gadgets cool looks, its funky names, its super duper sofware and all that, but none of that matters to me if I can't read on it. I can't read on backlit screens, period. I can browse the web and email and all that, but actually reading and immersing myself in a book is very very hard on my eyes. I already have a netbook and I tried reading my library e-books on it and those from Netlibrary and I just could not get into the book or read more than 30 minutes before my eyes were crossed. I tried turning down the brighness to the point where I could barely see the letters anymore and it still didn't help. 

If the Apple product is capable of using a new screen technology where one could switch or turn off backlight and it would use some sort of reflective screen emulating e ink or e-paper, then it might be interesting. Otherwise its just an overprized oversized Touch or Iphone. If it has total and full computer capabilities it is a tablet PC. Could replace maybe netbooks and Laptops, but its not really a "e-reader".

So in short, display is everything for me.


----------



## MikeD

David Derrico said:


> I think that if it doesn't have e-Ink, it's not really an eBook reader, but more of a laptop/netbook. I don't really see it as that much of a competitor. But that's just me. I can't really see reading books on a backlit LCD screen. (Also, the battery will last hours instead of weeks.) Oh, and it will likely cost several times more than the K2.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course.


I pretty much agree with this.

I will likely get an Apple Tablet, if it is like what has been rumored, but it won't be to replace my Kindle. It will be to replace my laptop. I still use my desktop computer for most of my more elaborate work and use my laptop to play around on the 'net when I'm not in my home office. The tablet will replace that "play around" function for me. But reading a book? Not so much...


----------



## chiffchaff

MikeD said:


> I will likely get an Apple Tablet, if it is like what has been rumored, but it won't be to replace my Kindle. It will be to replace my laptop.


me too - I have a hard time resisting compact, highly portable e-toys. I use an HP tablet at work and it's so easy to carry to meetings, and fits so unobtrusively on my lap or the conference table, that I almost always take notes on it instead of bringing a paper notebook. So picking up an Apple tablet for personal use, to replace my MacBook at home, is almost a forgone conclusion.


----------



## Eeyore

Esther said:


> I am looking forward to seeing this Apple product. I will totally buy it if I can load it up with the hundreds of pdf journal articles I use for work and read them, search them, highlight them the way I can paper, etc. I've stacks and stacks of them in my office and I would love to rid myself of these stacks. I would love this especially if I could search them, organize them etc. Also, color is a must since most articles have color figures. I've tried to load the Kindle up with a few of my pdfs, and it is just not up to the job. This could be a boon to the academic world. I would still keep my kindle for my personal reading however. This is a really interesting time right now, since no one really knows how this is all going to play out.


Totally agree, especially if it has FOLDERS!! Currently use the DX for work and the K2 for home.


----------



## brainstorm

Mac, SchMack, I'll take the Kindle. This thing will be like the Segway. Great product, lots of hype, but few takers.

Okay, I don't actually believe that. Although I do own an iMac (when I needed a new PC, I decided to try the PC/Mac hybrid experience but have owned a PC for over 21 years), I've not been tempted by any of Apple's other products. I don't see a tablet happening for me anytime soon.


----------



## Meemo

kevindorsey said:


> Will need the tablet in my hands before making any sort of judgment. I'm not a fan of Apple computers though, just can't get used to something like that.


Just curious - something like what?


----------



## chalkmaven

Wouldn't it be cool if the Apple tablet used the mirasol display? I would REALLY like that!

http://www.mirasoldisplays.com/ces/


----------



## David Derrico

chalkmaven said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if the Apple tablet used the mirasol display? I would REALLY like that!
> 
> http://www.mirasoldisplays.com/ces/


Yeah, OK, that's definitely the coolest thing I've seen today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There was a rumor. . . back around CES time. . .that Amazon was talking to Mirasol for a future Kindle. . . . . . .

Emphasis:  Rumor


----------



## Shastastan

David Derrico said:


> Yeah, OK, that's definitely the coolest thing I've seen today.


Bump!


----------



## Andra

I'm curious to see what Apple comes up with.  It will be interesting to watch how Apple markets a product that may be partially a book reader since the famous "people don't read" comment.
BUT I don't want an all-in-one device.  I love my Kindles and have a major investment in them.  I can't see myself switching.
Competition is good though and if Apple starts to embrace ebooks, it may help with some of those hold-out publishers and authors.


----------



## nabrum

Esther said:


> ..... I will totally buy it if I can load it up with the hundreds of pdf journal articles I use for work and read them, search them, highlight them the way I can paper, etc. I've stacks and stacks of them in my office and I would love to rid myself of these stacks. I would love this especially if I could search them, organize them etc. Also, color is a must since most articles have color figures. ....


Ummm, you don't have a PC/laptop/netbook/Mac to do this already? The iTablet will just be another Apple PC. I really don't understand your logic here.


----------



## Shastastan

"I love my Kindles and have a major investment in them."

I think many of us are more cost conscious now with the state of our current economy. I know that we can't afford new tech upgrades every time something new comes out, but we're not complaining about we have now either. We just bought a netbook to do stuff that our Kindles don't when we travel. Cost = $270. We are hoping that we can use our K2's for some years to come. I can't definitely say that we won't upgrade sometime in the future though. In fact, we will probably _have_ to just as we have always done.


----------



## loca

Shastastan said:


> "I love my Kindles and have a major investment in them."
> 
> I think many of us are more cost conscious now with the state of our current economy. I know that we can't afford new tech upgrades every time something new comes out, but we're not complaining about we have now either. We just bought a netbook to do stuff that our Kindles don't when we travel. Cost = $270. We are hoping that we can use our K2's for some years to come. I can't definitely say that we won't upgrade sometime in the future though. In fact, we will probably _have_ to just as we have always done.


Its a financial suicide to upgrade everytime a new high tech gadget comes out. YOu have to know when to stop.


----------



## KindleChickie

I disagree.  Apple products sell very well used.  Especially if they are within the Apple Care period.  I sold my last Macbook and it cost me about $100 to upgrade to a Macbook Pro.  If the tablet looks like it can sufficiently replace my laptop, my new Macbook Pro will go on craigslist.


----------



## DYB

I'm a huge Apple fan, so I'm intrigued by the tablet.  But my concerns are: 1) The backlit screen vs. e-paper.  The grey/black contrast doesn't bother me on the Kindle, although if they managed to turn the page white I wouldn't complain either.  2)  The Kindle books I've already bought - what is supposed to happen to them?  We're talking here hundreds - if not over a thousand - dollars in books.  This is why I'm hoping for a long life for the Kindle!  3)  I don't need yet another machine to take around with me that keeps me "plugged in" 24/7.  I can check my e-mails on my BlackBerry.  If I need to find an address for a restaurant, again I can use my phone.  I don't need to start carrying a full-blown computer with me.  I also don't play video games.  And the full color book covers aren't that important to me.  I don't usually stare at covers; I go past them and start reading!  (Now a picture book is something else altogether, of course.)


----------



## libros_lego

http://gizmodo.com/5457588/mcgraw+hill-ceo-confirms-apple-tablet-iphone+style-os


----------



## VictoriaP

Jenni said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5457588/mcgraw+hill-ceo-confirms-apple-tablet-iphone+style-os


Oops, someone in Apple Legal isn't going to be too happy about that one.

But great article on it. LOL


----------



## anivyl

same here. personally i would like a tablet for geeky reasons, but i know that the backlit screen will pretty much make my eyes tired, as tried and tested with the iphone and my current laptop. just because it's a multi function item doesn't mean i am about to stop liking my kindle for what it is


----------



## thorn

Hm. I have both a Kindle 2 and an iPod touch. I like reading on the touch. It throws less light at night than my e-luminator light, and therefore bugs my spouse less if I'm reading in bed. But my hand gets tired from holding it, and even with its cover/case thingy, it's too slippery to prop comfortably on my lap. Plus, on my touch I'm much more likely to listen to a podcast or do a sudoku, or connect to wifi and check my e-mail than read a book. I prefer the Kindle hands-down for long-form reading.

Reading is different from anything else we humans do. Whatever people say about what 'kids these days are used to', as far as I know the kid-data is all self-reported -- and I remember so clearly how I used to say, "I can do my homework while watching TV; no problem!" I did not either do my homework well when the TV was on. I learned that when I started hitting the library immediately after school, instead of 'the tube'. I just didn't want to miss my show. So. Pardon my skepticism. No species evolves new faculties in two or three generations.

There's also getting to be a good body of research showing that even though humans do 'multitask', we're pretty bad at it -- meaning, our error rates increase, and each of the tasks we're trying to perform takes longer than if we just did them one at a time.

Speaking for myself, I want my e-reader to be a unitasker. But I'm beginning to get the impression that reflective-screen e-readers might well go the way of other technologies that were excellent for their purpose but were just never adopted, because of image, product design or marketing. I just hope my Kindle lives long enough for the tech to shake out.


----------



## Malweth

I haven't read the rest, but here are my thoughts:

1) The Tablet will be viewed as a computer. I can't bring personal computers to work, but my Kindle is alright.

2) The Tablet will probably have a camera. I can't bring cameras to work.

3) The Tablet will probably require a monthly, paid service plan (AT&T, Verizon). If it does, it's a deal breaker for me.

4) The Tablet will probably cost more than $250. I bought my K1 Refurb for ~$150. Any more than $250 for a replacement is a deal breaker.

For all the talk, the Tablet is aiming at a completely different market than ANY e-reader... I plan to get a netbook in the next year or so (when I lose my School's Laptop). I expect the tablet to be aiming more at the high-end netbooks / laptops.


----------



## VictoriaP

I tend to think that e-readers in general are still very much a niche market, while the tablet will have broader appeal. I don't look at the i-whateverthey'regoingtocallit as a replacement for my Kindle. I do, however, see it as partly replacing both my iPhone and my MacBookPro, while providing an e-reader that my husband is more likely to use. He's said all along that he isn't interested in one until it's got both a larger form factor and full color.

The tablet to me is likely to be a bridge between my iPhone (internet and apps on the go) and my computer network (internet and apps with more processing power). Just about every night, DH & I both have the iPhones open and running in the hour or so before bed, whether we're playing games, catching up on blogs, or whatever. The same thing happens every morning. The tablet is likely to replace at least one of those two, probably mine, during those hours, because the iPhone's form factor is just too darn small for what I do. Right now though, I don't pick up the laptop until I get to a point in the day where I'm going to be doing heavy typing or photo editing.

Is the tablet a necessity in my life? Not at $1000. But we'll see what it comes out at & go from there.

Replace the Kindle? Not now. Not yet. I've still got my fingers crossed for color e-ink in the relatively near future.

Here's an interesting article suggesting what uses a tablet might be capable of: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2010886393_apples_tablet_why_would_you_wa.html


----------



## HappyGuy

I'm probably one of the VERY few who doesn't have a touch or touch-like appliance. What I would really, REALLY like to see on a tablet (computer?) is an application like MS OneNote. I love this app and have been looking for a tabbed notebook paradigm for forever. I absolutely love this program, but I'm a bit hesitant to use it for fear that like many other MS products it will get dropped in a few years and I'll be stuck.

Tablet ? - should be used for taking notes in meetings where clicking keyboards would be distracting.


----------



## TimFrost

It's not just about technology - content will also determine who wins in the e-reader war. Amazon have a huge headstart but Apple may be aggressive in signing up publishers. The devices will all improve and converge once colour e-ink is here in a couple of years.

Speaking as an author, the e-reader is the most exciting development in publishing history since movable type and the Kindle leads the pack for now.

Tim


----------



## gadgetgirl003

FearNot said:


> I'm probably one of the VERY few who doesn't have a touch or touch-like appliance. What I would really, REALLY like to see on a tablet (computer?) is an application like MS OneNote. I love this app and have been looking for a tabbed notebook paradigm for forever. I absolutely love this program, but I'm a bit hesitant to use it for fear that like many other MS products it will get dropped in a few years and I'll be stuck.
> 
> Tablet ? - should be used for taking notes in meetings where clicking keyboards would be distracting.


I have MS Onenote on a Samsung Q1 tablet that I have and it is great! I love that when I write on my tablet pc in Onenote that it saves it in my handwriting and yet I can also save it as a word document where it changes my writing to print. Of course I can save it as a pdf also and keep it in my handwriting.  I hope Microsoft keeps this application too.


----------



## happyblob

> I'm a bit hesitant to use it for fear that like many other MS products it will get dropped in a few years and I'll be stuck.


Onenote is now part of Office 2010 so it's definitely not going to disappear anytime soon.


----------



## MarthaT

the tablet really looks cool, but I can in no way justify the 1,000 price


----------



## bigdog5142

It's really hard for me to say at this point.  Until it's actually released today, I don't know.  I have a Macbook Pro, which I love, and an iPhone 3G (I will probably upgrade when my contract is up this summer.)  Reading on the iPhone is just too hard...to small of a screen.  However, if the iTablet is as good as many are saying, I will definitely be looking at it as a possible replacement for my Kindle.  There's a lot to consider, however.  What is the book selection going to look like?  This is the main reason I went with the Kindle 2 as opposed to the Nook.  What is the cost going to be?  I really like the idea of the iTablet, but don't know that it can/will justify the extra cost.  $260 is a good price for my Kindle 2.  

Ultimately, I will be taking a HARD look at it, but am really not sure if I'll be switching.  Cost and book availability are two BIG hurdles to get around and/or over.


----------



## Saylorgirl

I am kicking myself for not selling my kindle when I got my nook.  Now by the end of the day I may have two obsolete readers!!


----------



## KindleChickie

MarthaT said:


> the tablet really looks cool, but I can in no way justify the 1,000 price


JMO, but I think we would be LUCKY to see a table in the $1000 range. My best guess is it will be about $1600. Hoping I am wrong.

Here is why I would love a table. My little Juicy Daydreamer is busting at the seems with my daily carries. I carry my Mac laptop, my Kindle, my ipod touch, my ipod nano, my camera, and an accessory bag for all the cords/mouse/receivers/etc.


----------



## TC Beacham

I'm looking forward to checking out the Tablet, but see it and the Kindle as two very different products.


----------



## dhajra

From what I've heard about the Apple Tablet, it won't be something I'll be springing for anytime soon.  I've never been much on Apple anyway -- hate their computers.  And I don't own any of their other stuff.  I have a cell phone that makes and receives calls (probably does a bit of other stuff, but nothing I'm really interested in).  And I have a nice computer at work and one at  home.  And I have my K1, which is just the right size to carry around and read books on.  That's what I want it for.  It sounds as if the Tablet will be one of the devices that some people love that will try to do everything, and that doesn't appeal to me.  Guess we'll see what it looks like this afternoon.


----------



## Meemo

MarthaT said:


> the tablet really looks cool, but I can in no way justify the 1,000 price


Base price is $499 for 16G. They say it'll run the iPhone/Touch apps - I imagine that would include Kindle app. Still don't want to read on that screen, and am not entirely sure I want one, but it does look interesting. I'd mostly be concerned about the keyboard aspect.


----------



## mcl

I was one of those folks torn between a Kindle and whatever Apple was announcing.  I'll admit, the low pricing isn't what I'd expected (I was expecting it to be much closer to $1000).  

But, I broke down last Wednesday and ordered my Kindle.  I've been enjoying it since last Friday.  And this morning, my purchase was completely justified as Steve Jobs unveiled what is basically a big iPod Touch.  I've got an iPhone and a notebook (two, in fact!).  I even have a spare iPhone I could use if I wanted.  The iPad holds zero attraction for me.

I'm so glad I bought my Kindle!


----------



## Rasputina

I am seriously considering selling my K1 now. I never use it anymore since the kindle for iphone app came out and I could use the funds to help finance the new ipad.


----------



## G. Henkel

The iPad has a listed battery life of 10 hours, which means in reality it will be closer to, say 8 hours. That, will not cut it for me for an eBook reader, I'm afriad. That is not even enough time to read during a transcontinental flight, let away the gate waiting times, etc.


----------



## Meemo

Rasputina said:


> I am seriously considering selling my K1 now. I never use it anymore since the kindle for iphone app came out and I could use the funds to help finance the new ipad.


Go for it - I just sold mine on the Buy/Sell/Trade forum - you probably could too!


----------



## HappyGuy

Having looked at various sites (including the iPad site) I am somewhat ... underwhelmed.  I looks like it's just an oversized iPod, without phone capability. Mehhhh. I think not. I have a 30G iPod and that's just barely enough room to hold my audio collection. Expect it would be rather tight getting any videos onto it. Plus, if you get 3G version you gotta ante up for connection service.

Like all Apple products, this seems to be very expensive to own and use.


----------



## anivyl

that's the picture of it next to a kindle, in size comparisons and all, from Gizmodo.

in all fairness on that discussion, Tablets used to be alot more expensive so frankly, i thought everyone was kidding when they mentioned that it might be starting AT 999. however, RRP so far - with the inclusion of 3g internet - was at the most $829. and knowing apple, they would probably get their way with the price once the products are released (because everyone would know that there will be a huge demand for it and etc etc).

Granted, again, for usd $829 I am looking at better options with keyboard and all for a very good netbook (that would fit into my handbag too!).

That all said and done, if the translation of all this meant the ipad is under Aud$1000, I am getting it. I have been holding back on a netbook because of $$ and because I wanted to see what apple would come up with once the hype over netbooks come into maturity. I would say I am not disappointed even though I do wish it does have camera of some sort like how all the rumour mills were going.

P.S Martha, the IPad is 9.7" long, with a buyable option of a keyboard but i am not sure about camera connections, seems like you gotta buy a camera kit according to the site, doesn't say if it has any usb ports.

and yes, i am a proud Apple fangirl even though I now only own 3 ipods instead of the ibook or an imac as well hahahha


----------



## ElLector

The product looks great and tempting, but I would still prefer the Kindle as an e-reader.  I can't fathom that my fingerprints will be smeared all over the screen. Actually, let's switch the name.  I don't think the iPad name is correct...iSmear sounds more like it.


----------



## Rasputina

except that those of us that use iphones and ipod touches daily know that finger prints are a non issue. You can't even see them when the screen is on and they wipe right off with the included microfiber cloth. Same way I clean my glasses.


----------



## pidgeon92

^^^ I agree. I can only see the smears on the glass when the iPhone screen is off.


----------



## kindeling

Lee said:


> According to what I've been reading in the NYTimes, the books that will be available on the Apple slate will be significantly more expensive than Kindle books. Apparently Apple will not be offering books for 9.99 the way Amazon does. Publishers are loving Apple because they hate it that Amazon is getting customers accustomed to only paying 9.99. But it seems to me that this will be a dealbreaker for a lot of people. I loved the idea of e-books and wanted a Rocket badly, but I never bought one because they were charging full hardcover price for the e-books. The reason the Kindle is a success is because Bezos realized that people won't pay full price for e-books. If Apple is going to charge what the publishers want to get (i.e. full hardcover price), then I don't think they're going to make a lot of e-book sales, no matter how snazzy the device is.


Good point, I too, appreciate the Kindle and the e-ink display which is easy on my eyes. I would ask what the tablet can present which a laptop cannot present as in the PC for Kindle software. Blio.com is permitting free downloads next month which read books with color displays and page turning. Apple's Ibook store, I understand will sell best sellers at $14.95 and up as opposed to Amazon's 9.95 so Amazon is still the best value not to mention the books at less price. I love my two Kindles and consider them a great investment. I am curious as to what Blio will present when they go on line. There seems to be big bucks in this ebook biz.


----------



## anivyl

don't get me wrong, i love my kindle as much - if not more than - my iphone. smears or not, my iphone also does it's best for the function i use it for (i.e communications), even though the calls tend to be terribly fuzzy but i think that's my service provider's issue.

however, the point of the kindle was not to strain my eyes while reading, and various other factors. I am not about to get as much joy out of a flashy new thingmajig that reflects the sun back into my eyes too while i am reading. I know the IPad's limitations. so while I do intend to get the ipad, it is for the geekery side of my life that doesn't include reading - such as note takings, internet on the go that does not weigh the 2.9kg that my current laptop weighs right now.


----------



## nabrum

Meemo said:


> Base price is $499 for 16G. They say it'll run the iPhone/Touch apps - I imagine that would include Kindle app. Still don't want to read on that screen, and am not entirely sure I want one, but it does look interesting. I'd mostly be concerned about the keyboard aspect.


You raise an interesting point. The DX is $489, and the base iPad is $499. And assuming the K Itouch app works on the iPad, it presents a real dilemma. I could care less about Whspersync or Apples WIFI/3G connections. I'll just download my book to my laptop and USB it over.

So Amazon is really going to have to lower the DX price to stay competitive, as Jobs just fired a shot across its bow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll probably wind up getting one. Not to replace my Kindle, but to satisfy the technology


Spoiler



slut


 in me.


----------



## Rasputina

nabrum said:


> You raise an interesting point. The DX is $489, and the base iPad is $499. And assuming the K Itouch app works on the iPad, it presents a real dilemma. I could care less about Whspersync or Apples WIFI/3G connections. I'll just download my book to my laptop and USB it over.
> 
> So Amazon is really going to have to lower the DX price to stay competitive, as Jobs just fired a shot across its bow.


You are going to need wifi to get your kindle books onto the ipad, unless Amazon updates it's iphone app to allow another way and assuming the change is supported by the OS. There is currently no way to access your Kbooks to read through the kindle for iphone app except by wireless internet connection. Additionally the ipad doesn't have a usb plug.


----------



## Shastastan

Kim Komando says it's a "big deal" and she quotes the WSJ.  I think there's a section on this forum form non-kindle things and I think that's where this discussion belongs.  There is a big tendency to compare the Kindle to the new I tablet, but isn't that like comparing apples and oranges?  Sorry, I couldn't resist the corn...


----------



## kyrin

Entertainment Weekly just posted some more news about the iPad and the iBookstore that is being launched with the tablet.

I would be tempted to buy an iPad in the future depending on the price. I would still probably use my Kindle as my primary reading device unless the iPad has e-ink technology that you can turn on and off.

Anyway, the article can be found at http://shelf-life.ew.com/2010/01/27/all-you-need-to-know-about-apples-ipad/


----------



## ValeriGail

I was really really excited about the revealing of the tablet.  I was waiting to compare the kindle and the new tablet, since I wouldn't have the funds to purchase both....... but I have been dissapointed.  First, it uses a major backlit LCD screen.  More backlit than most laptops and netbooks on the market.  (I can handle backlit on my eyes, but I hate that its almost impossible, unless I want a headache, to read the backlit screen on my back porch while my kids play in the sun!)  Its battery life, from that alone, is going to be terrible.  It still is not able to read Flash!!  That is a freaken big deal for me.  Its one of the things I hate most about my phone, but I take it with a grain of salt cause its a phone.  This tablet is suppose to replace laptops and netbooks... how can it do that if it is incabable of reading flash??  I find that beyond boggling!  

I do not like that it looks like I flattened out my iphone.  With the home button and all!  I know the Iphone design has been a huge hit.. and don't get me wrong, I LOVE my phone... But I don't need another one.  Not even with a big screen.  The thing thats best about my phone is that it is small enough to fit in my pocket and big enough to surf real web (Minus flash, of course!).  

Whats up with the no USB port??  Thats just insanity!  Having to buy all kinds of special connections for the different needs (camera and so forth) is silly.  Box it all up standard.  

The rumor I'm most dissapointed in, though, is the keyboard.  I have issues with the no feedback on the iphone.... and was really excited about all the speculation of a new morphing/feedback in some way/invisible till you need it keyboard.  That would have been the selling point for me, I think... but darn it!  Its just the Iphone!

So, its a no go for me... at least with this model of the ipad (I HATE THAT NAME).  Maybe future generations of it will be better.  

As for the Kindle, I'm still in love and hoping to have it ordered sometime next month!!!  Waiting to compare the tablet and kindle didn't hurt me none, as I couldnt order it anyway.  I'm glad I compared... I found that the kindle is a different kind of elegant, and all inclusive isn't always better.  Sometimes, its just overkill!

Valeri


----------



## HappyGuy

ValeriGail said:


> Whats up with the no USB port?? Thats just insanity! Having to buy all kinds of special connections for the different needs (camera and so forth) is silly. Box it all up standard.


Why does that surprise you? From day one Apple has followed its own proprietary path. They don't put a USB port in so that they can make you run everything through their special port. That way you have to buy all of your connections from them at whatever price they decide you should pay. Apple has always worked this way.


----------



## ValeriGail

I know... lol... I guess with this model, it just finally hit home.    I get the whole "go through our stuff to get your stuff" but at least package what I need to properly use the device.  I didn't need to buy a camera attatchment to get pics on my phone or off my phone, and I guess you could use the computer like you do the phone... but if this is intended to REPLACE said computer.. then, umm... well... thats just insanity.

Just my oppinion, anyways.

Valeri


----------



## Rasputina

of course you didn't need to buy an attachment for your phone, it takes pictures LOL


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

ValeriGail said:


> Whats up with the no USB port?? Thats just insanity! Having to buy all kinds of special connections for the different needs (camera and so forth) is silly. Box it all up standard.


The connector for a camera is a simple 30-pin to USB adapter dongle. It's not camera-specific, it aparently works with any USB device (that is supported).

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP

ValeriGail said:


> I know... lol... I guess with this model, it just finally hit home.  I get the whole "go through our stuff to get your stuff" but at least package what I need to properly use the device. I didn't need to buy a camera attatchment to get pics on my phone or off my phone, and I guess you could use the computer like you do the phone... but if this is intended to REPLACE said computer.. then, umm... well... thats just insanity.
> 
> Just my oppinion, anyways.
> 
> Valeri


The more I look at it, the more I realize that it's NOT intended to replace a computer. It's intended to supplement one. It can't multitask (something I use more than I realized), can't run Flash, needs to be hooked up to a computer for a number of things. It's a great device, don't get me wrong, and I'm certain we'll preorder one, but it's not the be all and end all people were hoping for.


----------



## Seamonkey

The only little blurb I've seen showing Steve Jobs holding the pad, said it doesn't multi task.. like if you want to listen to music you cannot do something else?

Seems like a netbook would be a cheaper and better alternative.. I don't know, not having one of those.. just a laptop  .. and of course my Kindles.

It looked to be similar in size to the DX.


----------



## tsemple

Seamonkey said:


> The only little blurb I've seen showing Steve Jobs holding the pad, said it doesn't multi task.. like if you want to listen to music you cannot do something else?
> 
> Seems like a netbook would be a cheaper and better alternative.. I don't know, not having one of those.. just a laptop .. and of course my Kindles.
> 
> It looked to be similar in size to the DX.


iPhone quite intentionally does not multitask. Apple will proclaim this to be an advantage, but it is limiting for some applications.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The iPod Touch doesn't multi-task, but I can listen to music/podcasts and use my grocery shopping or geocaching program or download email at the same time. I do this quite a lot. It may very well be that there are separate chips for music playing and program execution, thus the term "multi-tasking" may not apply to this process.

Mike


----------



## tsemple

Rasputina said:


> You are going to need wifi to get your kindle books onto the ipad, unless Amazon updates it's iphone app to allow another way and assuming the change is supported by the OS. There is currently no way to access your Kbooks to read through the kindle for iphone app except by wireless internet connection. Additionally the ipad doesn't have a usb plug.


I think we have to assume you can purchase using the (increasingly misnamed) iTunes app and move to iTab via USB also.

However, what about viewing books with iTunes app? or on an iPhone?


----------



## Rasputina

tsemple said:


> I think we have to assume you can purchase using the (increasingly misnamed) iTunes app and move to iTab via USB also.
> 
> However, what about viewing books with iTunes app? or on an iPhone?


no, the ibook application is a free app downloadable from the itunes app store and has nothing to do with kindle books that sold are by Amazon. So far all of current ebook apps in itunes that I've used, from the kindle app to Stanza to B&N require a wifi connection of some sort to transfer books. I have other non ebook apps like mac gourmet that require wifi to sync even though I already have the desktop app on my mac with the files. There is no way to transfer over the 30 pin dock connector.

These are the stated connectors per apples tech specs page.

* Dock connector
* 3.5-mm stereo headphone jack
* Built-in speakers
* Microphone
* SIM card tray (Wi-Fi + 3G model only)

Also from Apples ipad page

iBooks

The iBooks app is a great, new way to read and buy books.1 Just download the app for free from the App Store, and you'll be able to buy everything from classics to bestsellers from the built-in iBookstore. Once you've bought a book, it's displayed on your Bookshelf. To read it, all you have to do is tap on it and it opens up. The high-resolution, LED-backlit screen displays everything in sharp, rich, color, so it's very easy to read, even in low light.

I do think it's probable that the ibooks app will be able to be used on ipod touch and iphone, considering the massive customer base already in place there.


----------



## VictoriaP

jmiked said:


> The iPod Touch doesn't multi-task, but I can listen to music/podcasts and use my grocery shopping or geocaching program or download email at the same time. I do this quite a lot. It may very well be that there are separate chips for music playing and program execution, thus the term "multi-tasking" may not apply to this process.
> 
> Mike


Yes, I can listen to music and use ONE app together. But with the iPad, I can't, for example, have Safari open and iWork open at the same time. Which I do frequently on my laptop with Word and Firefox. I can't currently have Sudoku on the iPhone open while leaving Safari open and refreshing so I can keep a eye on the last minutes of an eBay auction. It's one or the other.

This is the type of thing they actually should have gotten right at introduction, because it's the stuff that many of us do without even thinking about it--I honestly didn't think about it much until I started really looking at my habits today. Right now on my MBP, I have three tabs open in Firefox, a Word "notebook" that I use whenever I find something interesting on the web that I want to hang onto, Preview with a picture up that I was working on earlier and am still thinking about, and an IM window that's open all evening so I can chat with a friend. THAT'S what I expected to be able to do with the iPad--my expectations were way out of line with what Apple thinks I should be doing, apparently. LOL

It's still an interesting product, but it doesn't go quite far enough, and I'm curious as to why they made the choices they did.


----------



## legalbs2

Just received my email from Apple announcing the iPad.  I watched the entire 1 1/2 hour video presentation and I am in love and lust for the iPad.  My hubby can keep his Kindle DX.  I have been reading on my iPod Touch ever since June and cannot wait to save up $629 to purchase the 16 gig iPad with WiFi and 3G.  Even the fact that I will have to pay either $30 or $60 per month to own it.  It is an unbelievable device.

But, and that's a big but.  Kindle still is the very best eInk eBook Reader out there.  If what you want is reading, it cannot be beat.  But, what can I say, I love anything Apple, since I cured my addiction to PCs.

I don't think Amazon will have to worry about ebook reader competition from the iPad.  Looks like there are two stars in Amazon and Apple.

Now, 629 of you send me a dollar, so I can buy one.  Please.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's only $30 a month for the unlimited 3G and $15 for a more limited amount 
  If you don't get the 3G it's no additional charge each month. 

And it's through AT&T


----------



## Magenta

Good comparison chart here:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10443186-1.html


----------



## parakeetgirl

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Apple is about to announce its new tablet-style computer. Here's my question, one Kindle-holic to so many others: If the new Apple Tablet (or whatever it ends up being called) has the size and portability of the Kindle, convenient apps to buy books, PLUS all the features of a decent laptop computer or I-Phone (minus the ability to make phone calls), would you consider moving your e-book habit- entirely or maybe just a little- away from Kindle and onto such a device? In the end, it really comes down to two questions: 1) how important is e-ink, and 2)how important is owning a device solely dedicated to reading e-books?
> 
> Myself, I'm not sure of the answers. Here's how I'm leaning, though: I definitely don't see myself giving up on the Kindle, as there's something elegant about a device that doesn't do a million things but instead performs a few tasks well. But... a portable tablet, that feels about the same as the Kindle in one's hand, lets you see a book's cover in color, sports excellent black/white contrast on a novel's pages of text (sometimes a challenge for the K2 to accomplish), all while presenting an array of booksellers, not just Amazon... I don't know. And I'm just talking about the tablet's e-book capabilities.
> 
> If I have to venture a prediction, I'd say that I'm probably going to buy one of these new Apple Tablets, enjoy it for a variety of uses, but when it comes to e-books, I'll alternate between that and the Kindle. Time will tell if my prediction is correct.
> 
> Joe
> http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


Me too...I'm a gadget freak so I'll probably get one, but I won't give up my Kindle.


----------



## opticalserenity

My Kindle is for sale, no reason to have it now.. the iPad blows it out of the water.


----------



## Magenta

I would love to see the new Kindle sales statistics starting after the iPad announcement.


----------



## RKCHR

my favorite thing about the kindle is that it is even lighter than a paperback.  Reading a 1.5lb book sounds horrid to me.  

I can see the point if your are wanting to read magazines (color becomes more important then), but for a novel the kindle is way better.

cost is the other main factor, of books, wireless service and device.  i think kindle still wins on that and I already have the device, so that is out of my personal cost equation.


----------



## hsuthard

I found the DX to large and heavy to read on comfortably and exchanged it for my Kindle2. I will probably do some reading on my iPad when I get it, but I certainly won't get rid of my K2 or even lessen my use of it. UNLESS the iBookstore comes into play one way or another. That would be the real gamechanger for me; if Amazon raised their prices, or Apple lowered theirs, or publishers chose one or the other somehow, etc. Those are the things that would really affect my usage of my Kindle and iPad.


----------



## legalbs2

luvmy4brats said:


> It's only $30 a month for the unlimited 3G and $15 for a more limited amount
> If you don't get the 3G it's no additional charge each month.
> 
> And it's through AT&T


Actually, it is $14.99 for 250 mb WiFi data or $29.99 for unlimited WiFi data. If you want 3G, it is an ADDITIONAL $14.99 for 250 mg 3G data and $29.99 for unlimited 3G data. Ooops, you said that. Sorry.

I paid $489 for the KDX, so what's another $10 purchase price? But that being said, I will have to see if any company can beat Amazon. Amazon is amazing for ebooks.


----------



## Rasputina

legalbs2 said:


> Actually, it is $14.99 for 250 mb WiFi data or $29.99 for unlimited WiFi data. If you want 3G, it is and ADDITIONAL $14.99 for 250 mg 3G data and $29.99 for unlimited 3G data.


no, the fee charges are for 3g data plans. wifi you supply yourself. Just like with the iphone and ipod touch, both have wifi capability your turn off and on at will but no service is provided. You use any open wifi network. Even on Apples tech page it only states 3g plan sold separately not wifi and 3g plan sold separately.


----------



## legalbs2

Rasputina said:


> no, the fee charges are for 3g data plans. wifi you supply yourself. Just like with the iphone and ipod touch, both have wifi capability your turn off and on at will but no service is provided. You use any open wifi network. Even on Apples tech page it only states 3g plan sold separately not wifi and 3g plan sold separately.


I will have to double check at Apple. I watched the 1 1/2 video presentation, but probably misunderstood the costs. So, $499 I AM ON BOARD!


----------



## Todd

I'm sure I said this already...but if I wanted a scaled down computer I would buy an Ipad...but I already have an blackberry and a laptop and a home PC....I got the kindle exclusively for reading and reading alone...I really don't care that the Kindle is web enabled or plays mp3's...I'm an avid reader and really didn't want to lug around or hold huge epic novels anymore! I'm sure there is a market for these new computers as there is for the Kindles, Ii really don't think they should even be compared to one another...if you ask me the IPad is in no man's land it's either a scaled up Iphone LOL or a scaled down laptop take your pick?


----------



## G. Henkel

Just remember, $499 buys you the basic version with small memory on only WiFi connectivity. If you want a Whispernet-like 3G connection it's about $150 extra and if you want more memory the price goes up to well over $800. I am just saying this because the $499 price point is a little bit misleading.


----------



## luvmy4brats

legalbs2 said:


> Actually, it is $14.99 for 250 mb WiFi data or $29.99 for unlimited WiFi data. If you want 3G, it is an ADDITIONAL $14.99 for 250 mg 3G data and $29.99 for





legalbs2 said:


> unlimited 3G data. Ooops, you said that. Sorry.
> 
> I paid $489 for the KDX, so what's another $10 purchase price? But that being said, I will have to see if any company can beat Amazon. Amazon is amazing for ebooks.


No, the monthly fee is $14.99 or $29.99 if you get the 3G version ($130 extra) and want coverage. The 3G version will give you whispernet like coverage. If you don't get the 3G it works just like the iPod touch (wifi only) Use it on your home network or places with wifi hot spots. You don't pay anything extra per month for that.

And again, it's with AT&T. I know several people who refuse to use AT&T (although I've used them for like 100 years and don't have problems)


----------



## legalbs2

Here is what was said on the video at Apple:

"Breakthrough deal with AT&T
$14.99 for up to 250 MB
$29.99 for unlimited data
Free use of AT&T WiFi hotspots
Activate on iPad
No contract - cancel anytime"

Now, 3G costs more. The purchase price of the iPad is $629.

Here is what Apple stated on their video:

"Breakthrough deal in U.S.
International deals by June
iPad 3G models are unlocked
Uses new GSM micro SIMS"

So, you have to have a provider for the 3G to work; however, Jobs stated it may just work with whatever plan you have.  He did not give additional prices for the 3G.


----------



## legalbs2

Jobs never stated that you could use the iPad on your home WiFi network. The provider is AT&T and is a pre-pay account with AT&T. There was no mention that it would work on your home WiFi. If you prepay for one of the AT&T services, then you get access to all the free AT&T WiFi hotspots. I do not believe it will work without one of the AT&T prepay plans.

*It will take Apple an extra 30 days to get 3G approval through carriers. That mean, pricing for 3G.*


----------



## luvmy4brats

legalbs2 said:


> Here is what was said on the video at Apple:
> 
> "Breakthrough deal with AT&T
> $14.99 for up to 250 MB
> $29.99 for unlimited data
> Free use of AT&T WiFi hotspots
> Activate on iPad
> No contract - cancel anytime"
> 
> Now, 3G costs more. The purchase price of the iPad is $629.
> 
> Here is what Apple stated on their video:
> 
> "Breakthrough deal in U.S.
> International deals by June
> iPad 3G models are unlocked
> Uses new GSM micro SIMS"
> 
> So, you have to have a provider for the 3G to work; however, Jobs stated it may just work with whatever plan you have. *He did not give additional prices for the 3G.
> *




That IS for the 3G coverage.


----------



## legalbs2

luvmy4brats said:


> [/b]
> 
> That IS for the 3G coverage.


You need to listen to the video again. Jobs states it will take another 30 days to get pricing approval through carriers. That means the 3G carrier (maybe various) will charge for their 3G coverage. 3G coverage is not free. I pay $30 per month with Verizon for my 3G data. I doubt any carrier will give you 3G for free. Even though we get 3G with Amazon, I doubt Apple will give us free 3G, if we have to chose a prepay plan for WiFi with AT&T. It just does not make any sense. But, then, it is all new stuff, so we will just have to wait and see.

I know he never said any price for 3G, so you would assume that the WiFi prices would apply to the 3G service when you purchase the $629 model with WiFi & 3G. I don't think that is what he means.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Think of the non-3G version like a big huge iPod touch. The iPod touch has wifi but not 3G. You don't pay a monthly fee to access the Internet on that. I know I was able to use my home network on my iPod touch. 

The iPhone has both wifi & 3G (which is why iPhone users are charged a $30 data fee). 

I'm sure there plenty of other members here, on apple forums and just about anywhere else that will back me up on this. Why the heck would ihone users only be charged $30 a month for unlimited data access and ipad users be charged $60.

That being said, I'm really not going to argue this with you. You don't seem to believe me.


----------



## kamuu

opticalserenity said:


> My Kindle is for sale, no reason to have it now.. the iPad blows it out of the water.


How does it blow Kindle out of the water, the tablet is a severely gimped laptop/supped-up iphone.


----------



## Addie

luvmy4brats said:


> Think of the non-3G version like a big huge iPod touch. The iPod touch has wifi but not 3G. You don't pay a monthly fee to access the Internet on that. I know I was able to use my home network on my iPod touch.
> 
> The iPhone has 3G (which is why iPhone users are charged a $30 data fee)
> 
> I've watched the video plenty.


This is how I took the pricing to mean. I can't believe they would charge you to use your own wifi ... uhh aside from what you already pay for the service ... you know what I mean. You're not going to be charged twice. Plus, he wouldn't have said free use of AT&T wifi if he meant to charge you for it. The only time it would cost you to use wifi would be if you were at a business that charged you to use it, like a hotel.


----------



## legalbs2

luvmy4brats said:


> Think of the non-3G version like a big huge iPod touch. The iPod touch has wifi but not 3G. You don't pay a monthly fee to access the Internet on that. I know I was able to use my home network on my iPod touch.
> 
> The iPhone has both wifi & 3G (which is why iPhone users are charged a $30 data fee).
> 
> I'm sure there plenty of other members here, on apple forums and just about anywhere else that will back me up on this. Why the heck would ihone users only be charged $30 a month for unlimited data access and ipad users be charged $60.
> 
> That being said, I'm really not going to argue this with you. You don't seem to believe me.


Not arguing with you. I am hoping you are correct. If you have WiFi at home and the iPad will work on it, then I am absolutely going to purchase the iPad. And, you are correct, my iPod Touch works with my home WiFi, but not outside of my home. I have tried to log on to free WiFi at my dentist's office. It did not work, but at home it works fine.

I have Verizon data plan on my Palm Treo and it costs me $40 per month for unlimited. I feel cheated.

Thanks for the lively discussion.


----------



## legalbs2

AddieLove said:


> This is how I took the pricing to mean. I can't believe they would charge you to use your own wifi ... uhh aside from what you already pay for the service ... you know what I mean. You're not going to be charged twice. Plus, he wouldn't have said free use of AT&T wifi if he meant to charge you for it. The only time it would cost you to use wifi would be if you were at a business that charged you to use it, like a hotel.


Jobs said "FREE USE OF WiFi HOTSPOTS with one of the prepaid plans.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Rasputina said:


> except that those of us that use iphones and ipod touches daily know that finger prints are a non issue. You can't even see them when the screen is on and they wipe right off with the included microfiber cloth. Same way I clean my glasses.


All I know is that smears show up for me on the ipod touch and I see them and they drive me nuts.

somoene clever will market iPads for the iPad .. little wipey cloths slightly moistened to remove the gummy mess your kids leave behind.

on a small screen of a phone, maybe not an issue but on the pages of my book....OIY


----------



## legalbs2

Richard in W.Orange said:


> All I know is that smears show up for me on the ipod touch and I see them and they drive me nuts.
> 
> somoene clever will market iPads for the iPad .. little wipey cloths slightly moistened to remove the gummy mess your kids leave behind.
> 
> on a small screen of a phone, maybe not an issue but on the pages of my book....OIY


Does the iPod Touch have the same screen as the iPad? I thought it was improved to avoid smudges. I will have to listen to the Apple video one more time.

Here is what is posted under specs at Apple:

"Display
9.7-inch (diagonal) LED-backlit glossy widescreen Multi-Touch display with IPS technology
1024-by-768-pixel resolution at 132 pixels per inch (ppi)
*Fingerprint-resistant oleophobic coating*
Support for display of multiple languages and characters simultaneously."


----------



## luvmy4brats

legalbs2 said:


> Jobs said "FREE USE OF WiFi HOTSPOTS with one of the prepaid plans.


Actually, he said free use of AT&T hotspots. AT&T has hotspots that you normally have to pay to use (unless you have an AT&T data plan) With a data plan you can use those for free. If you don't have the data plan, you pay for it or go somewhere with free wifi. That's all he's saying with that.

The data plan he's talking about is no different than what iPhone users already have. Apple is just making it available (via the extra 3G modem at $130 and monthly subscription fee) on the ipad.

If you're going to use it like your iPod touch and only have Internet at home or someplace else with Internet you don't need the 3G. If you want whispernet like coverage and the ability to use the Internet just about anywhere (like when you're driving around town) you need the 3G


----------



## legalbs2

This is what is stated on Apple's website under Pricing for the iPad:

"With iPad, you get all our latest innovations. And all our most advanced technologies. In one of the most revolutionary products we've ever created. All at a price that's well within reach.

16GB	32GB	64GB
Wi-Fi	$499	$599	$699
Wi-Fi + 3G	$629	$729	$829
Prices in U.S. dollars. International pricing will be announced at a later date.
*3G data plan sold separately."*


----------



## legalbs2

Jobs stated that after receiving your iPad, you must activate it to use WiFi by choosing one of the AT&T provided prepay plans.  I hope I can just turn it on and use my existing WiFi, but I do not think that it will work.  I cannot use WiFi on the Kindle.  Amazon provides us with Free 3G + service so we will purchase our books wirelessly.  Maybe Apple iBookstore will allow that, but I think not.  You have to download the free app iBooks and purchase books from their iBookstore via the AT&T data plan or 3G data plan.

I cannot use my Verizon 3G plan on my iPod Touch or my Kindle DX.  Everyone wants paid.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It seems to me we're talking about two different technologies.

One is wifi. . . accessed via a wireless modem. . .available on pretty much all laptops and many smart phones.  Configured properly you can access the internet via any open wifi hot spot.  Kindle does not have a wireless modem.  Sounds like the iPad will.

The other is cell service. . . .available on any cell phone -- obviously! -- though the particular 'language' depends on the cell phone carrier.  And it doesn't work unless you make arrangements to access a given carrier.  It can be used for voice or data, depending on the hardware of the device in which it is installed.  Kindle has a cell phone that's usable only for data.  Sounds like the iPad can be purchased with a cell phone as well, also only for data.

My reading is that the wireless modem is included on the basic iPad; there are no additional charges for connection.  The cell phone (for data only) can be included but the device will cost more.  AND in order to use it, you will have to pay for the service.

The Kindle, of course, does not have a wireless modem, but does have a cell phone (for data only) for which you do not have to pay extra. 

Of course, the iPad's browser will be pretty much full featured. . . .whereas the Kindle's is bare bones.

It sounds like a cool device and I'll be happy to check 'em out when they're really available. . ..but I'm not feeling any geek lust for it.


----------



## KindleChickie

If you go to Apples website, it states pretty plainly that they will be selling wifi devices and wifi with ATT 3G.  You can use your wifi option on either without paying for a plan.  But in order to get the ATT, you will have to pay for a month-2-month plan.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm confidant that the wifi and 3g will work similar to how it does on ipod touch and iphone. On both of those devices you can turn wifi on or off within the settings app. When it's on you can choose which wifi connection you want to use that is within range so when I'm at home I choose my home network to connect to. When we stayed at a hotel my daughter logged into their network using their password that is provided to guests. For 3g, you can choose to turn it off and on ( can use edge or whatever to save battery) you can also turn all cellular and wifi off by turning on "airplane mode". 

There is no subscription fee requirement to use wifi anywhere there is an open wifi network. 3g gives you 24/7 internet access for a monthly fee. I think people get confused over the terms wifi and cellular and 3g.


----------



## Rasputina

Anne and I were typing at the same time but ya what she said too. 

People are confusing a wifi IE wireless network accessed via a wireless modem which has a close range limitation with cellular ( 3g in this case) which gives you internet access anywhere there is a repeater cell for the carrier nearby.


----------



## legalbs2

It could very well be that if you purchase the $499 iPad, you will get free WiFi at home or wherever there is free WiFi access.  That sounds more likely.  I stand corrected.  If you purchase the $629 version with WiFi & 3G, then you activate only the 3G through AT&T on a month to month plan.  That sold me right there.  

Thanks everyone for enlightening me.  I will buy one for sure now.


----------



## thorn

i love to read; but if i had a multitasker like that, i'd play videogames all the time -- when i wasn't checking my e-mail.

i'm also one of those people who studied best at the library, where no one was watching tv.

and -- research has been done on how glowy screens like tv's and computer screens mess up our sleep cycles. forget eyestrain. ever looked up from those 'couple of minutes' looking something up on imdb, and seen that it's 2 a.m.?

nope. i'm a reflective display gal.

(btw. the $499 iPad has *half* as much storage as my iPod touch. iPad's pretty, but Apple's counting on people being too dazzled to do the math.)


----------



## Meemo

legalbs2 said:


> Does the iPod Touch have the same screen as the iPad? I thought it was improved to avoid smudges. I will have to listen to the Apple video one more time.
> 
> Here is what is posted under specs at Apple:
> 
> "Display
> 9.7-inch (diagonal) LED-backlit glossy widescreen Multi-Touch display with IPS technology
> 1024-by-768-pixel resolution at 132 pixels per inch (ppi)
> *Fingerprint-resistant oleophobic coating*
> Support for display of multiple languages and characters simultaneously."


The newer iPhones (and I suppose Touches) have the fingerprint-resistant coating. My husband's iPhone has it, mine doesn't. It does make a difference.

And yep - those toddlers do make a mess on the screen - I can't see it on mine so much when it's on, but I can sure feel it when I get it back from my grandkids. Have to clean it every time they've played with it.


----------



## Meemo

thorn said:


> and -- research has been done on how glowy screens like tv's and computer screens mess up our sleep cycles. forget eyestrain. ever looked up from those 'couple of minutes' looking something up on imdb, and seen that it's 2 a.m.?
> 
> nope. i'm a reflective display gal.


Yep, that would be me at 2 a.m. - I think it's a matter of my age as much as my computer use. I can do the same thing reading on my Kindle.


----------



## bigdog5142

Well...I'm returning my Kindle 2 as I only have a day or two before the return period is up.  I will go without an e-reader for the next two months (I'm finishing up my Master's and none of my textbooks are ebooks, so I won't be reading anything other than that until May) and make a decision when the iPad is out.  Then, I'll buy which one is going to work for me.  However, I'm a gadget guy and am really feeling pulled toward the iPad.    I do love my Kindle, but the other "stuff" the iPad does is pretty sweet IMHO.  I'm just not sure that it justifies the extra cost.  We'll see when it comes out!


----------



## Carld

legalbs2 said:


> So, you have to have a provider for the 3G to work; however, Jobs stated it may just work with whatever plan you have. He did not give additional prices for the 3G.


Does this mean I could use my Verizon cell phone's unlimited data plan for the iPad? I'm a little confused.

Carl


----------



## kamuu

From what I've read and seen across the internet today.  I believe that apple wasted a lot of time and energy, they've created a giant cell phone that can't make calls/gimped laptop wannabe.  I see nothing innovative or original about this design, they just made the iphone larger and more useless.  At least you can use a laptop for storage. 64 gigs?! That's the capacity of a ipod touch, don't you think that a device that large with all those features should have a slightly larger hard drive then that? 64 gig HD is the bottom line for most Tablets and 280 is the towards the top, that's a huge difference.  And a 10 hour battery life is probably the best thing about it which is 1 hour longer than other tablets.  ;| Why do people obsess so much about apps (more money you have to spend) and Apple in general.  Yes iPods were great but meh to each their own, I'll QQ to myself if anyone I know gets one.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Carld said:


> Does this mean I could use my Verizon cell phone's unlimited data plan for the iPad? I'm a little confused.
> 
> Carl


Carl, I'm thinking no, if its on a phone or some type of wwlan card for a laptop. Its not looking (details are not precise) like they are going to allow 'external' device connections excpeting maybe for Wi-Fi (although it looks like they're limiting that even to 'their choosen' provider.

If however, it will connect to ANY wi-fi point, then there are options for us CDMA folx ... its called a MiFi device (I just got one from work, its pretty cool) which is the "cell modem (wwlan)" and an 801.11 (wifi) radio in a credit card sized device ... turn it on and it connects to the EVDO network then my laptop sees the wifi access point and I connect to that. The one I have (work) came from sprint and we've connected 5 laptops to it (without too much issue) although at that level none of the connections was very 'fast'.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Again, perhaps I'm missing something, because I haven't had time to study all the spec and reports:  but my understanding is that it will have a built in wireless modem that will access any open WiFi hot spot.  Even on the base model.  If you ALSO want the 3G cell phone, you have to pay extra.  And if you want to actually USE the 3G cell phone, you have to pay for the service.

I only mention this because I'm seeing the term "WiFi" in connection with some restrictions and or payment required. . . .and that isn't how I understood it.

(And I know Richard is a stickler for these sorts of details so I'm confusled. . . . . . )


----------



## OhioDude

I am torn between the new Apple tablet and my new Kindle, which arrived Monday. To be honest, I am underwhelmed with the Kindle for many reasons. Namely how it organizes files, audio quality when listening to music and the constrast of the screen. One of the main reasons I got the kindle was to have the ability to access my current collection of eBooks, most of which are PDFs and technical manuals. Not having the ability to zoom in on a pdf file has pretty much rendered the kindle useless for reading this content and I really don't want to have to repurchase these books just to read it on the kindle. 

Though it's true that the iPad is more than an eBook reader it meets my requirements to be able to properly organize my files, listen to quality audio and read PDFs without issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not every device is the best choice for everyone. . . .it does sound like you have needs that might make the iPad a better solution for you.  You could cancel the Kindle. . . .or wait until it comes and give it a try out.  Amazon will let you return it, no questions asked, full refund, within 30 days.  Can't beat that with a stick!  

You didn't say if you'd ordered the Kindle or the DX.  The Kindle is not going to be as good for PDF's due to screen size. I might suggest you try out the DX before completely giving up on Kindle for PDF's, however.  I have several PDF's that I use for work on my DX and find them quite readable in portrait.  And if the print seems just a little small, landscape mode magnifies sufficiently for my purposes.  You still can't really search, except by just using "go to page", but it works for me.

The 6" Kindle is, I think, designed mostly for long form reading. . . .novels and such.  The DX was a response to the desire for a bigger screen and more versatility. . . .I think the next iteration of the DX will be something closer to the iPad but without all the extras that you don't really need for accessing print content.


----------



## bigdog5142

The iPad has a 802.11n card in it.  This means that if there is a Wi-Fi hotspot around you, you can access it.  If you own a wireless router at home, you are good to go.  If you go to a place of business that has free Wi-Fi, you are good to go.  The only time you will have to pay for Wi-Fi is if you are at an airport or coffee shop that charges for Wi-Fi.  I already have access to all AT&T Hotspots as I'm an AT&T U-Verse customer.  So...I won't have any need for 3G coverage.  You ONLY pay AT&T the monthly fees if you are going to be using the 3G iPad and want CELLULAR, ALWAYS-ON internet.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I have to confess being disappointed about the iPad. As some of you know, I love Apple stuff (Jan and I have MacBook Pros and iPhones, and I would LOVE to have an "iNetBook"), but the iPad doesn't do much for me. To be honest, when I saw the first pictures of it, I had an image of some giant holding this thing up and talking on it like an iPhone.

I can see that some folks would prefer this to the Kindle, especially since (presumably) you don't necessarily have to go the iBooks route, but could just download the Kindle app through iTunes and keep merrily reading Kindle books (or do both). Reading-wise, I find the eInk very easy on my eyes, and I'm not all that wild about reading from a backlit display any more than I have to (which is usually about 12 hrs a day, on average!). 

But for me, the real problem with the iPad is that Apple only went halfway. While I'm sure they had constraints on both the engineering and cost modeling aspects, here's what I would've liked to see (and if they'd put these features on, I'd already have my pre-order in!):

- Voice capability. If you're going to have wi-fi *and* cellular (depending on the model), it doesn't make sense to me not to have telephony functionality. If I'm going to carry this thing around, why should I have to carry my iPhone along, too?

- Memory. The base model has 16 GB. Please! That would be gross overkill for an ebook-specific device like the Kindle, but for a multi-purpose platform, the absolute minimum should be 32. Even that's pretty tight, considering the multimedia applications that the iPad is clearly designed for. 64 GB base, plus a smart card slot for additional memory, would have been nice.

- An integrated keyboard, similar to what Lenovo is doing for their hybrid coming out later this year. Call me a dinosaur, but a lot of the keyboard activity I do involves looking at split windows or multiple windows/tabs, and it looks to me like the iPad's screen real estate is going to be really cramped with its touch keyboard active (this is one of the big annoyances I have with the iPhone in landscape mode). Further, having a hinged display/keyboard combination is a lot more ergonomic in many ways than just a flat panel: you can adjust it to many different positions to suit your situation. If I'm on a plane and want to watch a movie, I don't want to have to hold the thing the whole time - I'd much rather be able to open it up to a convenient viewing angle and sit back to enjoy the show. Yes, I do like the idea of being able to just have the pad itself for a lot of applications where you don't need the keyboard. I know you can get an accessory keyboard, but it's not the same as having an integrated unit.

- Integrated webcam/microphone. This goes along with the telephony, in a way: if you're aiming for this level of convergence, just do it! 

Anyway, I fully plan to stand in line at the local Apple store to play with one, but it'll have to really capture my attention. Otherwise I'll just stick with my Acer Aspire One and hold out for Apple's next gadget.


----------



## ElLector

just fine. I don't want to put down the iPad, as I'm sure there will be many (or a few) that will fall in to the temptation of buying one, but I believe that comparing the Kindle to the iPad is like comparing a guppy to a whale. The Kindle is specifically a reading device, and an iPad is for multiple uses.

Here, in Korea, many of my students have been talking about it, and most of them weren't impressed. "Teacher, it's a big iPod Touch."

Anyway, if you haven't watched already, check these two videos out:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/29/steve-jobs-compares-ipad-battery-life-to-kindles-youre-not-g/2#comments (Here, Steve Jobs doesn't look all too happy with the questions, especially about buying books, and, yes, reading.) "10 hours is a long time! You're not going to read for 10 hours."--Steve Jobs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjovunmqUXE&feature=player_embedded (Did they just leave a funeral?)

I do hope the iPad succeeds, though, because that'll bring the Kindle 3's price down.


----------



## rho

I will wait to see what 2nd gen brings about but I have to admit I want an iPad - I will still use my Kindle for my reading and if the K3 has some new great things I will get one of those - but I like the idea of having something bigger than my iTouch to take with me when I travel - my question is for people who use their iPhones or Droids or Blackberries etc - the limited plan that they have is that good for just regular folks who aren't using it for business stuff - especially since you would have the free wifi access too?  I can't visualize how much usage it would be equal to....

What I would use it for would be in the car, or in a hotel without free wifi or at a range if I went to a competition with hubby- or if I were waiting in the car while hubby went in a store (always good for 2 hours minimum)  - - so I am thinking maybe I could get away with the cheaper plan - 

I get the giggles when you all complain about the 16, 32, 64 GB being too small -- my laptop has 2GB and I'm fine with that so any of them would be an improvement for me - 

Another question that I can't figure out is if I am using this in my home using my wireless network - would I be able to print something from the iPad - my printer is hooked into my airport?


----------



## Rasputina

kreelanwarrior said:


> - Voice capability. If you're going to have wi-fi *and* cellular (depending on the model), it doesn't make sense to me not to have telephony functionality. If I'm going to carry this thing around, why should I have to carry my iPhone along, too?


You can use the vonage app to make VIOP calls. Although I don't know why anyone would want to talk on a device that big, especially if they already have an iphone.


----------



## David Derrico

A simple breakdown of the WiFi / wireless / cell / 3G thing:

WiFi: What your laptop or a computer down in the basement might use to connect to your home Internet connection. Range of a couple hundred feet. You must be near an "open" or "free" hotspot to use it. In other words, not in the car or the middle of a park. Some airports, Starbucks, hotels, etc. have hotspots... some are free and some charge you to use them. Very hit-or-miss.

Cell / 3G service: Works anywhere your cell phone works; in other words, almost anywhere.

*Kindle2 / DX*: No WiFi. Cell 3G service unlimited for FREE (called Whispernet).

*iPad*: All models have WiFi for free (although some places charge for access to their hotspots). Only upgraded ("3G") models come with cell 3G service for $15 / mo (limited) or $30 / mo (unlimited plan).


----------



## Rasputina

Some cities do have wifi zones where you can get free access, it really depends on where you live. You can check http://www.openwifispots.com/ to see what is available near you.


----------



## Meemo

kamuu said:


> From what I've read and seen across the internet today. I believe that apple wasted a lot of time and energy, they've created a giant cell phone that can't make calls/gimped laptop wannabe. I see nothing innovative or original about this design, they just made the iphone larger and more useless. At least you can use a laptop for storage. 64 gigs?! That's the capacity of a ipod touch, don't you think that a device that large with all those features should have a slightly larger hard drive then that? 64 gig HD is the bottom line for most Tablets and 280 is the towards the top, that's a huge difference. And a 10 hour battery life is probably the best thing about it which is 1 hour longer than other tablets. ;| Why do people obsess so much about apps (more money you have to spend) and Apple in general. Yes iPods were great but meh to each their own, I'll QQ to myself if anyone I know gets one.


It's a Touch on steroids. Which isn't a bad thing, but I'm tired of seeing people calling it an oversized iPhone. You can't make calls on it - it isn't an oversized iPhone.

I don't think this is at all the "end" unit - I think over time it will evolve and change, I see huge applications for it in schools. I think the DX is in big trouble unless Amazon does some major innovating. It isn't meant to replace a laptop - it's meant for the kind of person who loves their Touch but wishes it had a larger screen. I don't want to read a novel on it but I'd love to read a magazine or newspaper on it.

I don't know that I "obsess" over apps, but I do know that of the 96 apps on my iPhone, I paid for 3 - a total of less than $5. A couple of them my husband paid for and I downloaded too (don't have to pay again, like Kindle books, on the same account). I pretty much refuse to pay for apps unless there's something really compelling, there are more than enough free ones for me. One I would've paid for again is Simplify, which allows you to stream from your desktop iTune to your iPhone (in your car, out of town, wherever) so you don't have to take up space on the phone or Touch with your music, audiobooks, podcasts, etc.

Bottom line - if a person can't figure out how they'd use it, it isn't for them. Plenty of folks don't see the point of a Touch or an iPhone, and that's fine - no device is right for everyone. We aren't buying an iPad yet, though that might change when we actually see one in person, but I can see one in our future. And they'd be amazing for schools.


----------



## rho

David Derrico said:


> A simple breakdown of the WiFi / wireless / cell / 3G thing:
> 
> WiFi: What your laptop or a computer down in the basement might use to connect to your home Internet connection. Range of a couple hundred feet. You must be near an "open" or "free" hotspot to use it. In other words, not in the car or the middle of a park. Some airports, Starbucks, hotels, etc. have hotspots... some are free and some charge you to use them. Very hit-or-miss.
> 
> Cell / 3G service: Works anywhere your cell phone works; in other words, almost anywhere.
> 
> *Kindle2 / DX*: No WiFi. Cell 3G service unlimited for FREE (called Whispernet).
> 
> *iPad*: All models have WiFi for free (although some places charge for access to their hotspots). Only upgraded ("3G") models come with cell 3G service for $15 / mo (limited) or $30 / mo (unlimited plan).


I don't know if you were replying to me - I probably wasn't clear if you were = I was wondering if the $15 plan would be enough for me using it in the way I mentioned - in the car, at ranges, at stores or hotels that don't offer free WiFi while we are traveling - I have no idea how to figure out how much the $15 fee time works out to usage wise.

I know I would use my network at home and in places that have free WiFi....


----------



## hsuthard

rho said:


> Another question that I can't figure out is if I am using this in my home using my wireless network - would I be able to print something from the iPad - my printer is hooked into my airport?


I can print from my iPhone using HP's app, and there's an Epson app, too, so I'm guessing you'll be able to. Although I'm guessing that iWork will have a print functionality built in as well, so maybe the other re-done apps like Calendar and Notes will too.


----------



## rho

hsuthard said:


> I can print from my iPhone using HP's app, and there's an Epson app, too, so I'm guessing you'll be able to. Although I'm guessing that iWork will have a print functionality built in as well, so maybe the other re-done apps like Calendar and Notes will too.


Thanks I have an iTouch not an iPhone -- which is one reason I think I would like the iPad (God I hate that name) and I was thinking I would hate to do something on the tablet and then have to hook up to my laptop to get it to print...


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> I get the giggles when you all complain about the 16, 32, 64 GB being too small -- my laptop has 2GB and I'm fine with that so any of them would be an improvement for me.


I am assuming you mean 2GB memory, not hard drive. On the iPad, they are talking about the space available for storage. If you load it up with dozens of apps, music, books and so on, 16GB can fill up pretty quickly.

L


----------



## Rasputina

Rho, 


I don't know, do you have service for device with a data plan now? If you do I'd check what your usage has been. I have 5 days left on my billing cycle this month on my iphone and I have used 16.50 MB on my data plan. I don't use surf the internet a lot from it though. I know last year when we did a 2 week road trip and I used my data plan a lot I used 250 MB that month.


----------



## Rasputina

Leslie said:


> I am assuming you mean 2GB memory, not hard drive. On the iPad, they are talking about the space available for storage. If you load it up with dozens of apps, music, books and so on, 16GB can fill up pretty quickly.
> 
> L


I have the 16 gig and still have 5 gigs free. Even with over 100 apps. Most of that space is music and video but I don't really need all if it on there.


----------



## Meemo

Rasputina said:


> I have the 16 gig and still have 5 gigs free. Even with over 100 apps. Most of that space is music and video but I don't really need all if it on there.


I have an 8G and have 4.8 left. Mine's mostly pmusic too but don't need it with the Simplify app. I could delete a lot of apps too - have quite a few I don't use - just haven't messed with it since it isn't an issue yet.


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> Rho,
> 
> I don't know, do you have service for device with a data plan now? If you do I'd check what your usage has been. I have 5 days left on my billing cycle this month on my iphone and I have used 16.50 MB on my data plan. I don't use surf the internet a lot from it though. I know last year when we did a 2 week road trip and I used my data plan a lot I used 250 MB that month.


 no I don't have anything other than just a basic phone - don't even have it set up for texting which is why I have no clue what it would use  So it is just an abstract number to me right now - but I guess since you aren't locked into a plan you could change it if you found out you needed more -- but like I said I will wait till the next generation comes out anyway


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> I am assuming you mean 2GB memory, not hard drive. On the iPad, they are talking about the space available for storage. If you load it up with dozens of apps, music, books and so on, 16GB can fill up pretty quickly.
> 
> L


Thanks I would probably get the 32 GB - my iTouch is 7GB and I still have 5.5 left on it to use - I have songs, books, apps, pictures, games etc on it - so I think I would most likely be ok with the 32 -


----------



## anivyl

Carld said:


> Does this mean I could use my Verizon cell phone's unlimited data plan for the iPad? I'm a little confused.
> 
> Carl


i see no one else has replied you on this, so i will hop on board.

The simple answer is no you can't. While the IPad 3G does use a sim card for data purposes, it is a different sim card - a mini-sim that currently only AT&T (I think that's the american provider for it now) has produced. However, the IPad is unlocked, therefore should other providers choose to produce mini-sims in the future, there's a likelihood that you can apply for a secondary sim card just for that purposes (although i really can't foresee any service providers giving secondary sim cards just for a person to share their data plans with their ipad).

On the on-going discussion, I think people are expecting something really different from the announcement. I personally didn't care what was announced but I was excited to know what was being produced. To me, the size of the hard drive hardly matters mostly because I do actually have a functioning laptop/pc for those large files purposes. a netbook, should i choose to buy one, was meant to be my linux box or just a lugging around companion.

In general, most people I know don't happen to multi task much on their netbooks anyways - or they are not supposed to. can you imagine the messenger pinging while you are typing up notes in class? how distracting is that?

and why would you try to watch movies from your ipad/iphone/laptop (via the television) anyways especially for the HD format?

I often lug a separate camera around with me too, as I really dislike all those integrated cameras as they usually suck. I dislike webcams too. The only gripes I do have is the lack of Flash capabilities and usb ports. other than that, i think I would buy an IPad 3G for myself.


----------



## David Derrico

rho said:


> I don't know if you were replying to me - I probably wasn't clear if you were = I was wondering if the $15 plan would be enough for me using it in the way I mentioned - in the car, at ranges, at stores or hotels that don't offer free WiFi while we are traveling - I have no idea how to figure out how much the $15 fee time works out to usage wise.
> 
> I know I would use my network at home and in places that have free WiFi....


I wasn't replying to any one person in particular, I just noticed a lot of questions and confusion over WiFi and 3G and thought I'd try to clear some of it up.

As for the 250 MB of data, that's very hard to say. It really depends what you're doing... lots of web browsing or downloading pics could eat that up fairly quickly... but if you just are doing light email (without attachments) and such, it should be enough. For reference, a good-quality digital photo is about 2 MB, give or take. Most eBooks are about 0.5 MB or so. If you're emailing (or receiving emails) with large movies and stuff attached... you could easily go over 250 MB. But I don't have an iPhone, so I don't know what "average" usage is.


----------



## Rasputina

I have a bunch of ebooks on my hard drive and they are no where near .5 gig each. They run anywhere from 500 kb to 2 mb on average. For reference I have over 100 books on my K1 which have used up about 200 mb of the internal storage available. The K1 only came with 250 MB of internal storage.


----------



## David Derrico

Rasputina said:


> I have a bunch of ebooks on my hard drive and they are no where near .5 gig each. They run anywhere from 500 kb to 2 mb on average. For reference I have over 100 books on my K1 which have used up about 200 mb of the internal storage available. The K1 only came with 250 MB of internal storage.


Sorry, I meant 0.5 MB, not GB. Fixed it.

Looking at more of my eBooks, they range from 175 KB to 1.8 MB. So maybe 1 MB each is a closer average. Depends on the size of the book.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

ElLector said:


> just fine. I don't want to put down the iPad, as I'm sure there will be many (or a few) that will fall in to the temptation of buying one, but I believe that comparing the Kindle to the iPad is like comparing a guppy to a whale. The Kindle is specifically a reading device, and an iPad is for multiple uses.
> 
> Here, in Korea, many of my students have been talking about it, and most of them weren't impressed. "Teacher, it's a big iPod Touch."
> 
> Anyway, if you haven't watched already, check these two videos out:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/29/steve-jobs-compares-ipad-battery-life-to-kindles-youre-not-g/2#comments (Here, Steve Jobs doesn't look all too happy with the questions, especially about buying books, and, yes, reading.) "10 hours is a long time! You're not going to read for 10 hours."--Steve Jobs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjovunmqUXE&feature=player_embedded (Did they just leave a funeral?)
> 
> I do hope the iPad succeeds, though, because that'll bring the Kindle 3's price down.


Steve Jobs has not ever met any of us! I routinely do 10 hour stretches in a book, Harry Potter would be my first "oh my god where did the day go" books but that has since also happened with a great many Kindle books (I did 10 books in the first week --) LOTS of people read for more than 10 hours!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Also on the 16/32/64G memory issue.

I have an iPod Touch -- which I got (truly) because it was a cool device (I'm a no phones on AT&T kind of person and someone starts that thread I'll explain very precisely (a 2 day read in itself))

I have about 25% of my CD library ripped. Why did I stop you ask, because the IPOD is FULL. I had a nano which is now living attached to a pbx providing music on hold (that was clever I thought) which was very small and 8G touch seemed like "a lot" of space. 

Yeah, not so much.

If I got this steroidal iPod maxxed out at 64G my guess is that I couldn't get the REST of My CDs on it and so its kind of in my head a no brainer. iPods (if anyone's got a large size classic they're trying to sell...) are (in my head) supposed to make it possible for me to carry all my music with me.  I don't want to pick which 25% I want today (not to mention how long the sync takes for the whole 8G) I just want them all there ready to go. Add to this that if I change the whole content of the iPod then when it is connected to the car (Ford/Microsoft SYNC) the car needs to completely re-index it so the voice commands work.

I mean it truly is "cool looking" but I can't find a really good reason to buy one. Oh, and I don't have any apps on my touch, I'm actually pretty good with singleton devices, they really should just do the one thing they do--WELL.  I know my phone has a camera (but I don't know how to use it) I also know that I can store MP3s on it (which I did but I've never played them) and My DX is full of books (yay books and I still get at least one "that's neat" comment on the commute every morning) and my laptop(s) do laptop things. I'm so bad there's a "Theatre company laptop" a "Work Laptop" a Theatre company Macbook" a Personal Laptop and then multiple dedicated use PCs and Macs in my house.  I don't really want my "worlds" colliding. 

Ask Ann, at Christmas I had two computers in tow .. I think this is why I'm excited about my sprint (work) MiFi device. I don't have to have data plans for all of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Richard also doesn't text:  If you text him he calls you back.   

However, in contrast to Richard who can't fit his music collection on 8GB. . . . . .I don't see the need.  Of course, I don't have a long daily commute on a train, but if I did, I'd read, and be good with that.  I don't need music in the background.  In the car, I listen to the local news/traffic/weather station if I'm just out and about.  If we go long distances, DH has an XM radio and we dial in the 70's or old time radio shows or something.

So. . . .different strokes for different folks. . . . .I want to SEE an iPad in action to see what all it may be able to do. . . .but I don't think I'll want one.

Coolest iPhone app I ever saw used was a "See and say" that a friend had on his for when he was out and needed to amuse his 6 month old!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> Richard also doesn't text: If you text him he calls you back.
> 
> However, in contrast to Richard who can't fit his music collection on 8GB. . . . . .I don't see the need. Of course, I don't have a long daily commute on a train, but if I did, I'd read, and be good with that. I don't need music in the background. In the car, I listen to the local news/traffic/weather station if I'm just out and about. If we go long distances, DH has an XM radio and we dial in the 70's or old time radio shows or something.
> 
> So. . . .different strokes for different folks. . . . .I want to SEE an iPad in action to see what all it may be able to do. . . .but I don't think I'll want one.
> 
> Coolest iPhone app I ever saw used was a "See and say" that a friend had on his for when he was out and needed to amuse his 6 month old!


I do read. But I also like listenting to something in the background. (and for the record you read with the TV on in the background so there's no difference!)

And she's right .. text me (unless you text the work blackberry) and I will in fact, call you back. Its a phone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Richard in W.Orange said:


> (and for the record you read with the TV on in the background so there's no difference!)


Well, I'll give you that. . . .but I don't carry the TV with me so I can have it on whenever I want to read.


----------



## Rasputina

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Also on the 16/32/64G memory issue.
> 
> I have an iPod Touch -- which I got (truly) because it was a cool device (I'm a no phones on AT&T kind of person and someone starts that thread I'll explain very precisely (a 2 day read in itself))
> 
> I have about 25% of my CD library ripped. Why did I stop you ask, because the IPOD is FULL. I had a nano which is now living attached to a pbx providing music on hold (that was clever I thought) which was very small and 8G touch seemed like "a lot" of space.
> 
> Yeah, not so much.
> 
> If I got this steroidal iPod maxxed out at 64G my guess is that I couldn't get the REST of My CDs on it and so its kind of in my head a no brainer. iPods (if anyone's got a large size classic they're trying to sell...) are (in my head) supposed to make it possible for me to carry all my music with me. I don't want to pick which 25% I want today (not to mention how long the sync takes for the whole 8G) I just want them all there ready to go. Add to this that if I change the whole content of the iPod then when it is connected to the car (Ford/Microsoft SYNC) the car needs to completely re-index it so the voice commands work.
> 
> I mean it truly is "cool looking" but I can't find a really good reason to buy one. Oh, and I don't have any apps on my touch, I'm actually pretty good with singleton devices, they really should just do the one thing they do--WELL. I know my phone has a camera (but I don't know how to use it) I also know that I can store MP3s on it (which I did but I've never played them) and My DX is full of books (yay books and I still get at least one "that's neat" comment on the commute every morning) and my laptop(s) do laptop things. I'm so bad there's a "Theatre company laptop" a "Work Laptop" a Theatre company Macbook" a Personal Laptop and then multiple dedicated use PCs and Macs in my house. I don't really want my "worlds" colliding.
> 
> Ask Ann, at Christmas I had two computers in tow .. I think this is why I'm excited about my sprint (work) MiFi device. I don't have to have data plans for all of them.


So you think you need your whole music library on a device that is 9 x 7 inches? I already have a 160 gig ipod that is my main source for listening to music.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But HIS current iPod is only 8 GB.  I think the point is that if he were considering an iPad it would be INSTEAD of the iPod he's got. . . .and it wouldn't do what he'd want to do with it.  So, it's not for him.  A better choice would be a more memory iPod. . . .no, Richard, that is NOT a suggestion that you go buy one!


----------



## Rasputina

LOL I must have missed the fact that his current ipod is only 8 gigs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I remember when we bought our first computer and sprang for a HUGE hard drive. . .it was 20 MB. . . .we couldn't IMAGINE ever filling it up!


----------



## Magenta

Ann in Arlington said:


> I remember when we bought our first computer and sprang for a HUGE hard drive. . .it was 20 MB. . . .we couldn't IMAGINE ever filling it up!


And an infamous quote falsely attributed to Bill Gates: .. ""No one will need more than 637 kb of memory for a personal computer. .... "


----------

